# Arcor Box ersetzen



## Bang0o (10. Juli 2008)

Hai
Ich habe vor meine Arcor Box gegen eine Fritz Box oder was günstigerem zu ersetzen.
Da ich da total mal so gar keinen Plan habe, bitte ich um eure Unterstützung.
Kann man besagten "Schwitzkasten"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überhaupt durch eine kühlere Box, die nicht so blaues Bling Bling vorne dran hat ersetzen.
Ausserdem muss die neue Box Wlan haben und bitte mit Hardware Firewall +WPA2 damit sich der Hacker nicht freut.

Und wie funkt das mit den Splitter?

Klärt mich auf!


----------



## Bang0o (12. Juli 2008)

Hat denn keiner ne idee?


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juli 2008)

also als hinweis erstmal, die meisten heutigen boxen werden sehr warm da doch etwas technik drinn steckt und die hersteller sagen das die box ja auch in der wohnung stehen darf und somit ein lüfter doof ist. Ich persönlich hab meinen Router in die nähe eines Luftzugs gestellt so das sie nicht gleich den hitzetot erleidet.

Eine kühlere Box kann ich dir also leider nicht empfehlen. Aber der Rat da in irgendeiner Form einfach einen Luftzug entstehen zu lassen, kann ich dir ja mal geben 

hoffe das hilft dir wenigstens etwas.


----------



## N1d3L (22. Juli 2008)

das sieht mir schwer nach einer Arcor Starterbox aus, oder liege ich da falsch? Du willst doch aber den Router tauschen. Die Starter Box ist ein NTBA mit integriertem Splitter und D/A Wandler...die solltest du nicht tauschen, da es komfortabler kaum geht.


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. Juli 2008)

N1d3L schrieb:


> das sieht mir schwer nach einer Arcor Starterbox aus, oder liege ich da falsch? Du willst doch aber den Router tauschen. Die Starter Box ist ein NTBA mit integriertem Splitter und D/A Wandler...die solltest du nicht tauschen, da es komfortabler kaum geht.



Die Starterbox sieht etwas anders aus, die hat z.B. keine blauen Lampen.
Arcor und Vodafon haben eine Box, die die Starterbox-Funktion mit einem DSL-Modem und (WLAN)Router mit Switch kombiniert.
Das ist sozusagen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Das auf dem Bild scheint die Variante ohne WLAN zu sein, da keine Antenne zu sehen ist.

@Bang0o
Ich glaube nicht, das du da Geräte bekommst, die weniger Temperaturen entwickeln.
Frag doch mal bei Arcor nach, ob sie dir das Gerät gegen die WLAN-Variante austauschen.


----------



## push@max (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch so eine Box von Arcor und die wird höllisch heiß!  

Eine 2cm dicke Holzplatte, auf der die Box steht wird von oben und unten schon fast bedenklich heiß.

Da die Starterbox keine WLAN-Funktion hatte, musste ich die mit meiner bereits vorhandenen FritzBox 7170 (die im entferntesten nicht so warm wird) kombinieren. Ich hätte am liebsten den Ofen weggeschmissen, allerdings läuft das Telefon über die Box, also hab ich nun zwei im Betrieb.


----------



## Tomdog (1. August 2008)

Hi,
ich hab auch so eine Arcor Box und hab mich deshalb auch schon einiges informiert. 
Ja, sie werden warm, aber man kann das ganze halbwegs umgehen, wenn man sie seitlich aufhängt, dann kann die warme Luft nach oben abziehen und die kalte von unten nachkommen. 
Du kannst deine Arcor Box mit deiner 7170 komplett (!) ersetzen! Du hast alle nötigen Zugangsdaten von Arcor und kannst somit auch das Telefon über die Fritzbox betreiben (Stichwort sip protokoll).
Ich würde bei einem Ersatz der Arcor Easybox generell nur Fritzbox empfehlen, da auch Arcor am Anfang der NGN- Zeit (so heißt das Voip-Internet alles in einer Box Zeug) auch die Fritzbox 7050 verschickt hat und somit sichergestellt ist, dass das auch funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## chlodniarz75 (15. August 2008)

Hallo. Kanst du mir helfen?. Ich bin jezt auch bei Arcor. Ich habe Arcor EasyBox A 601 WLAN. Ich muss FritzBox 7170 ( von 1&1)mit Arcor anschliessen. Kanst mir sagen wie muss ich das machen???Gruß


----------



## HeX (15. August 2008)

so weit ich weis braucht man zu der fritzbox noch einen splitter, da der in der Easybox mit drin ist. Die übrigens von Samsung ist und auf der Fritzbox basieren soll (laut freenet wo das ding auch verwendet wird)


----------



## Tomdog (16. August 2008)

Also die Boxen von Arcor werden von SMC gefertigt, welche Firma sich dahinter versteckt (bauen jedenfalls auch router) ist mir unbekannt, juckt mich auch nicht wirklich .

Die Fritzbox benötigt keinen Splitter, da in der NGN-Technik keine Splitter verwendet werden, die der normalen Sprachübertragung zugewiesenen Frequenzbereiche werden einfach nicht genutzt.

Du hast von Arcor einen Zettel bekommen zu Vertragsbeginn, in dem alle nötigen Informationen stehen sollten um Sprache wie auch Internet zum Laufen zu bekommen. Da ich aktuell keine Fritzbox bei mir habe kann ich das ganze nicht näher beschreiben, ich hab das ganze bei nem Kumpel aber schon mal eingerichtet, weiß also dass es funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (16. August 2008)

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich endlich die Arcor-Box loswerden könnte, aber ich weiss nicht wie. Das Problem ist der Telefon-Stecker, der an die Arcor Box angeschlossen ist.

Ich werde mal bei Google nach einer Lösung suchen.


----------



## HeX (16. August 2008)

sicher das das so geht? weil wenn dann werd ich vielleicht ne fritzbox holen, hab zwar noch nicht diesen hässlichen kasten, aber bisher nicht gutes gehört und meine derzeitige fritzbox kann keine telefone verwalten 

mag wer tauschen? tauschen fritzbox wlan sl gegen jede andere fritzbox fon mit wlan ^^


----------



## push@max (16. August 2008)

Also auf meiner Box steht "Fritz!Box Fon WLAN @Surf & Phone 2+"

Allerdings kann ich keine Anleitung finden, wie man die A-Box ersetzt.


----------



## chlodniarz75 (18. September 2008)

Danke für Antwort. Grüß


----------



## king_hoe (24. September 2008)

ich hab jetz auch so ne tolle wlan heizung von arcor. kann mir einer von euch ne empfehlung für ne pci-wlankarte für meinen rechenknecht geben? auf grund der bescheidenen platzierung meiner telefondose,is eine stolpergefahrfreie un äthetische anbindung via lan-kabel ausgeschlossen. suche deshalb ne gute,aber auch günstige wlan karte. bin für jeden tipp dankbar.

gruß


----------



## king_hoe (25. September 2008)

kann mir keiner bei der problematik weiterhelfen?


----------



## MrMorse (25. September 2008)

Die hier habe ich und bin zufrieden


----------

